

Scott Kelly will return from a year in space older and younger than his twin - jgrahamc
http://qz.com/370729/astronaut-scott-kelly-will-return-from-a-year-in-space-both-older-and-younger-than-his-twin-brother/

======
PeterWhittaker
Cool story. Too bad STS-134 was delayed so they didn't get a chance to meet in
space. According to Wikipedia, they would have been the first blood relatives
to do so.

Remarkably similar careers.

